# New mouse being picked on



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

I have six mice and unfortunately one died. So I replaced her with another one now two of my mice are picking on the little one. Actually nipping her. What can I do? I have never had trouble introducing mice before.


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Also meant to add, they are all in a brand new cage that just came yesterday so no smells on the cage. I am worrying as I don't want the little one hurt. But I don't want to split them up if they can work it out.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

you could try isolating the two bullies and letting the newbie settle in with the others. Then put the bullies back in reintroducing them one at a time.


----------



## Sally (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you I will try that


----------

